# Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan .454 Casull test drive



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Today, my wife Wind in Her Hair decided it would be a perfect day for us to try out her new pistol - the Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan .454 Casull she _had_ to have at the last gun auction. 




















These are her three pistols...her concealed carry .45 acp, her bedside Mountain Gun, and the Alaskan. 










Alaskan, Mountain Gun and S&W Airlite .45 acp










Many of you expressed your concern about her ability to handle the recoil in a snubnose of this caliber. After viewing this you will see why I have no such qualms.

Here's me shooting the same load she uses in the next video. 

Double click on the photo to see the video...



and here she is...(double click the photo to see the video)


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Good job WIHH!


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Are you shooting full power .454's or .45 Colt in it?


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I didn't see it bounce off anybody's forehead..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That target always makes me think it's Andy Griffith's evil twin!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Way to go WIHH! That is a nice looking gun. I like Ruger.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> .454 Casulls


You have better control than a lot of guys I've seen shooting .454's:goodjob:Great bear gun..


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That target always makes me think it's Andy Griffith's evil twin!


I got a whole box of those.
We call him Doyle because he reminds me of my aunt's third husband Doyle.


----------

